# Leana Wen: The CCP Within American Media



## XDel (Sep 14, 2021)

Leana Wen is a strange character who has quietly popped up on the scene seemingly out of no where over the past few years. She is said to have came here with her parents from China when she was 8 years old, and they were allegedly granted political asylum, though when ever you listen to her speak, she straight up comes across as a CCP Propagandist.

I have uploaded a couple videos as a short intro, but there are also her old TED Talks going back four or five years ago, and also her short eight months as president of Planned Parenthood. So strange a CCP Abortion survivor would go work for Planned Parenthood. Also it is interest to take note of the fact that she encourages people to be single minded about the vaccine (no questions asked), but to be open minded about abortion. Also she seems to lack understanding of the Constitution and Bill of Rights...
...or you know, is just a straight up liar and propagandist.


----------



## sith (Sep 14, 2021)

she wrote an article last year claiming the coof was much less deadly than the flu(NYT i think), this year shes on cnn claiming covid kills and spreaders are murders.

sad times.. the "unalienable" rights and freedoms we have enjoyed are now being stripped(alienated) away wholesale, show your papers, do not question, love your captors and if your a real company man get your peers to comply against their will.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 14, 2021)

Seems like grasping at conspiratorial straws...what does the CCP have to do with being pro-vaccine?  Even vaccine mandates are nothing remotely new to the US, just about everybody on this site had to have their vaccines up-to-date in order to attend public school.

And stop bringing abortion into this, it's a terrible analogy.  Pregnancy/abortion are not airborne viruses.  The only connection there is the hypocrisy when it comes to the anti-vaxx, pro-birth crowd who screech, "my body my choice!"


----------



## CompSciOrBust (Sep 14, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Seems like grasping at conspiratorial straws...what does the CCP have to do with being pro-vaccine?  Even vaccine mandates are nothing remotely new to the US, just about everybody on this site had to have their vaccines up-to-date in order to attend public school.
> 
> And stop bringing abortion into this, it's a terrible analogy.  Pregnancy/abortion are not airborne viruses.  The only connection there is the hypocrisy when it comes to the anti-vaxx, pro-birth crowd who screech, "my body my choice!"


Yeah. I don't like the CCP but this seems like an odd post. A forced abortion imposed by the government and an optional abortion for people who want it provided by the government are two different things.
I didn't watch the second video because I don't like the music but at no point in the first video did I see her telling people to not question the vaccine science either, not that being pro-vaccine has anything to do with the CPP. I only bring it up since OP did.

If she has undisclosed ties to the CCP and she's showing up on American media that is concerning but nothing provided by op suggests that imo. From my point of view she's promoting things that he doesn't like so his response is REE COMUNIST! Like the thumbnail in the 2nd video has 666 in it, what does that have to do with anything? I don't like her stances so therefore she has the mark of the beast, she's the devil, the literal embodiment of evil according to the bible. Maybe OP could say he doesn't really think she's Satan which yes, obviously he doesn't (at least I hope) but if that's the case why throw all those other symbols in with the 666? Does he not believe that she's an actual communist either?

To me it looks like op doesn't like this person so he attached her to a bogeyman organization and ideology along with every other political person he dislikes rather than try to justify his distaste for her with thought out reasons against her political stances.

Edit: Ignore the striked out stuff, I had mistakenly thought that OP was the uploader of the videos he linked.
Edit 2: Oh... I read right... he did upload them... well then. Very interesting channel. Get well soon op, we're rooting for you.


----------



## XDel (Sep 14, 2021)

OK, let's say World Communism Underneath a Corporate Umbrella then; of which the CCP is another arm, or tentacle if you will.


----------



## linkchidori (Sep 14, 2021)

XDel said:


> OK, let's say World Communism Underneath a Corporate Umbrella then; of which the CCP is another arm, or tentacle if you will.


World Communism is long gone as a real threat to liberal democracy nowadays. In fact, China is rampant about capitalism, but the political system is very different.

To be honest, i dont live in the US, so probably i dont understand the situation completely, but this sounds very much like Cold War rethoric/Mccarthysm.


----------



## XDel (Sep 14, 2021)

OK, let's call it authoritarianism under a materialist monopoly of power and influence that tells many lies.


----------



## notimp (Sep 14, 2021)

Sorry - but the propaganda is this thread.

You dont take news snippets, undercut it with "eerie suspense" music, and then mash all your favourite themes together --

- I'm doing this to save america from the communists
- by being anti vaccine
- implying a communist invasion
- and giving you my opinion on birther sh*t

This is how propaganda works. Catch them with core emotions, make the massage simple, tell people what to think, hide content and highten conjecture, personalize, and simplify to a level where most people with a brain would want to turn it off, or turn away, because how do you tell a person that he is hopelessly dumb - but still allowed to rally folks and vote? If you are young, part of that is excused.

But is this really a thread about a chinese CCP operative (because shes chinese), that was picked as a pundit by western media outlets, that tells stories about vaccines, and abortions, and has her very exclusive super fans, that have to undercut those statements with suspense music, and use mysticism and numerology...

If there is something you dont like, put it into a concise point. We can look at that and discuss it, but dont fabricate a pulp story of conspiracy and betrayal and evil and... around it - when currently theres not even a distinct point to talk about.

All thats left sticking in peoples brains is the conjecture, using pseudo political triggerwords, someone got from his/her grandparents. McCarthyism once already was a modern witchhunt in the US, and got abused (as all such things do) - so why see in it a real american tradition an do it again in this case. I mean the argument is missing. Communism is the entire argument. Because the word triggers propaganda thought patterns. Then there is attribution. (This lady is communist.) Therefore what she says is weird, or propaganda (we can talk about that, this would be an argument we could analyze or have), you know it, because cant you hear the eerie music, and look TED Talks! (I agree that most of them are trash, btw  ), and abortions?

Even if thats not how your thought pattern went, this is how most people with little to no political knowledge most likely will "follow your story". You get them and you convince them emotionally.

Which is why this posting will act as propaganda.

So first we have to remove the entire triggerfriendly emotional conjecture, then we could look into the core argument (which is "lady is a communist spy?"), would be easier if you did it - because that way we can also see where your issue with the circumstances (might be legit) lies.

But this looks like you had 10 right wingers produce horrorshow and attention grabbing PR for people knowing very little about politics - and would want to keep them on the emotional level, no debate necessary. And if this results in a debate then we could as well debate, if lady is evil or not.

Or why CNN is promoting CCP propaganda (which btw they should not, and they wouldnt want to - might happen, but then we need to hear the argument).


----------



## XDel (Sep 14, 2021)

Additional video added.


----------



## CompSciOrBust (Sep 14, 2021)

XDel said:


> Additional video added.


My guy really put an illuminati symbol(?) and a party slogan from 1984 in his video. Is this a joke? I can't take it seriously between the 666s in the thumbnail and the distorted voice. Looking at OP's profile he's clearly familiar with Aldous Huxley so why is he comparing this stuff to the likes of Orwell when Huxley points out in Brave New World Revisited that if we see a dystopia it will most likely try to control people through non-violent means like tax breaks to incentivize good behavior, you know, like China's social credit system? Is this a troll, op? I think this is a troll. It would be believable if not for the over the top videos. I hope this is an example of Poe's law.


----------



## XDel (Sep 14, 2021)

Leana's Confused


----------



## Drak0rex (Sep 14, 2021)

sith said:


> she wrote an article last year claiming the coof was much less deadly than the flu(NYT i think), this year shes on cnn claiming covid kills and spreaders are murders.
> 
> sad times.. the "unalienable" rights and freedoms we have enjoyed are now being stripped(alienated) away wholesale, show your papers, do not question, love your captors and if your a real company man get your peers to comply against their will.



Thats because nobody bothers to stand up and say NO. Whens the last time you were at the DMV? When they demanded you hide your face behind your fear mask, just to renew your registration, did you tell them you do not submit to the will of authoritarian hypocrites, or did you bend the knee and do what your told because it was the path of least resistance? Exercise your rights or let them get taken away.


----------



## elk1007 (Sep 15, 2021)

notimp said:


> Sorry - but the propaganda is this thread.
> 
> You dont take news snippets, undercut it with "eerie suspense" music, and then mash all your favourite themes together --
> 
> ...






> If there is something you dont like, put it into a concise point.



Literally the longest post in the thread


----------



## notimp (Sep 16, 2021)

elk1007 said:


> Literally the longest post in the thread


concise ≠ short


----------



## elk1007 (Sep 16, 2021)

notimp said:


> concise ≠ short



Brevity is the soul of wit.
tl;dr is the soul of 



notimp said:


> So much effort just to denounce a posting, that took quite long to craft to say in a very polite way - that someone tried to propagate, well propaganda, in this posting? Potentially.



>denounces excess effort
>post is still too long


----------



## notimp (Sep 16, 2021)

elk1007 said:


> Brevity is the soul of wit.
> tl;dr is the soul of


So much effort just to denounce a posting, that took quite long to craft to say in a very polite way - that someone tried to propagate, well propaganda, in this posting? Potentially.


----------



## sailr (Sep 16, 2021)

As a Chinese, I can tell you that China is no longer a communist country. The gap between the rich and the poor in various regions is widening, and the welfare of workers is decreasing. If you have read Lenin or Mao Zedong’s books, you can know that the current one belongs to one kind. Authoritative semi-capitalism，Or revisionism
Why are you still afraid of communism? To discredit the Soviet Union? Because the capitalist countries in Europe and America are afraid of the ghost, a communist ghost full of powerful military power, loved by the people, promoting the status of workers and equality for all, because it can destroy the lies made by capitalism for money


----------



## notimp (Sep 16, 2021)

@sailr:



> Mansfield encourages the formation of a popular perception that both that the ‗enemy‘ is fundamentally different from US citizens and that a recognition of this pertains to a shift away from multiculturalism towards patriotism. Kristol, too, emphasised the importance of the development of a spirit of patriotism; as Dorrien notes, he called for ―a resurgence of patriotic liberalism.‖158 This seems to reflect the emphasis on the closed society at the friend/enemy binary Strauss deemed central to the concept of the political; the rendering of the enemy here functions within the systems of binaries explored above.


https://www.research.manchester.ac.uk/portal/files/54597902/FULL_TEXT.PDF

Liberal society, of mixed race people, different religions -- what do you do to unify? Patriotism (Country). And common enemy.

Who is Leo Strauss? Basically the guy that "made up" the neoconservative ideology.

Adam Curtis picked it up in Power of nightmares, but you can also get the jist, by reading this:
https://austinkleon.com/2006/11/16/the-power-of-gunsmoke-and-perry-mason/

China on the other hand very much isnt a capitalist society. Main difference should be, that political elites control the resource flow, and pitch different cities against each other in an effort to do better. If the local politicians 'fail' - they get replaced.

So that way you have fixed top level ruling structure, thats in internal competition at the city/region level (creates healthy competition), and on the innovation/production level, structures are usually market capitalist (best allocation of resources) - the point being that resources get to companies via payback arrangements (what we would call corruption), meaning, both private sector and political elites profit, but the control of base resources always remains with the CCP.

Paraphrased that guy:


Currently you see the CCP cracking down on the tech sector, because china is pivoting to a "century of the self" (wants to drum up domestic trade, because the US is limiting its economic growth through limiting its access to key resources), and in that process (tokenized, but also all other) assets that can be made up out of thin air (think crypto currencies, or CS skins) could become dangerous (a way to circumvent money politics at the national level). Also the CCP had no control over production (scaling up and down production) in the digital sector - so now they are moving in with "law enforcement" to get back a tighter control on that particular sector.

Background. Economic growth in china is expected to slow down, but china basically is in the process of trying to distribute gains more evenly to strengthen internal stabilization, before the demographic curve hits (one child policy > many old people in their societies by now.). While also keeping up international trade, as best as they can. But focus isnt solely on production for export anymore.


What I'm trying to illustrate is, that its not "the enemy" thats the cause of how a country perceives its enemy, but more often internal pressures that require stories for people to act under some form of unity, if needed.

And communism especially in the way the west perceives it, is almost exclusively filtered through cold war and Mccarthyism stories. Still. To this day.

Still plenty of horrific stories to be had under Lenin or Stalin, or the CCP for that matter (Uyghurs), but thats usually not why Americans use the term with such vigor and wrath, that might have more to do with Leo Strauss, and the view of the world the neocons promoted. 


Also, another 'blind spot' of capitalism is "demand making" - usually done by infrastructure spending. Unregulated capitalism tends to produce boom and bust cycles. If you need to intervene to increase economic growth, thats usually done through infrastructure spending. When state does that, privat capital sees it, gets more of a "growth expectation" and starts to invest as well. If state doesnt do it >> Africa. (Programs the IMF said they should run, failed more often than not.) US can do it whenever, because it has the world reserve currency (for now..  ), so State can just print the necessary funds. China has accumulated huge state reserves, but cant do it to the level they'd like to, because US (and circumstance) are limiting key elements to raise productivity even further - so now they try to move to a model, where more growth will be domestic growth. Africa always was told, that you could finance that via credit, and developed fewer measures to foster demand. So when the first crisis hit... Thats also a rough cut on capitalism actually depending on structural investments by a state actor to be stable over the long term. Most people in the US never get that. ("But national debt is bad!" Thing is, you never are supposed to pay back national debt, you deflate it to zero over time (or never even have to do that - if you own the world reserve currency, which always will be in demand - regardless how much you print - because certain goods (most prominently oil  ) and services are only available in world reserve currency), and the entire setup tends to be stable - if growth remains stable.) But the state investments need to create/foster private investments for them to act as an economic boost. Because thats what creates more economic activity, innovation, ... (and then it becomes more than just an artificially inflated bubble).


----------



## Deleted member 568587 (Sep 16, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Seems like grasping at conspiratorial straws...what does the CCP have to do with being pro-vaccine?  Even vaccine mandates are nothing remotely new to the US, just about everybody on this site had to have their vaccines up-to-date in order to attend public school.
> 
> And stop bringing abortion into this, it's a terrible analogy.  Pregnancy/abortion are not airborne viruses.  The only connection there is the hypocrisy when it comes to the anti-vaxx, pro-birth crowd who screech, "my body my choice!"



Must be a full time job  making excuses for every Democrat that does evil shit all day long. Hope you're getting paid, is it $3.50 per post?


----------



## djpannda (Sep 16, 2021)

oh God they are going out of the woodwork... Damn it GBAtemp!


----------



## Deleted member 568587 (Sep 16, 2021)

Hillary Clinton Calls For A New ‘War on Terror’… Targeting Trump Supporters — ‘They Are Threatening Our Democracy’

9/10/21
Hillary Clinton has called on Democratic lawmakers and the Biden administration to undertake a new ‘War on Terror’., but this time, however, she wants to target… Trump supporters.

Clinton expressed worries about homegrown Trump terrorists causing more harm to America than the Taliban in an unsettling interview with CBS News last Friday.
When asked about terrorism threats due to the withdrawal from Afghanistan, Clinton rejected the idea that Islamic terrorism was a threat, instead asserting that the ‘real threat to America and American democracy’ is Trump supporters ‘like the ones we saw on Jan 6’.

I'm sure some on this site are insane enough to agree with Hillary and hope for the eradication of Trump supporters. Be careful what you wish for, you might regret it one day when Taliban are your next door neighbors and you wake up like "WTF did i do?" It's moot anyway there won't be a U.S. without Republicans. Who do you think joins your Military and fights for you?

If you wish for our deaths you're no better than the Nazis in Germany, but lucky for you modern history is written by lies and you will never be criticized like they were.

January 6th was a total force I had two cousins there guards were letting people in the capitol then turning around and calling it a terrorist act.

All of the leaders said the same thing on 9/11 including George W. Bush who is a fake Republican. He tried to make it vague where some people would think he was talking about ANTIFA or BLM but he wasn't he like the rest were talking about Trump supporters. He is on your side, congrats you can have him. 

"Domestic terrorists are just as dangerous as foreign terrorists"


----------



## PityOnU (Sep 16, 2021)

I used to get angry at these threads, but anymore I can't help but just chuckle and shake my head. If it wasn't so funny, I would actually pity the OP, because the world they live in seems terrifying and exhausting, what with everyone (the other! the enemy!) eternally, actively scheming to "get them" at all times. Although I suppose it must be somewhat reassuring to think that everything that happens is, in some sense, planned and controlled by some specific person(s), and not just pure random chaos. It must also be somewhat comforting to believe that people on the other side of the planet actually care so much about what *you* personally think that they hatch these crazy conspiracy schemes.

In the reality I live in, nobody gives a shit whether I'm alive or dead, and most people are simply trying their best to get by most of the time.

¯\_(ツ)_/¯

Good luck, OP. I hope you win against the bad guys and feel better!


----------



## Deleted member 568587 (Sep 16, 2021)

PityOnU said:


> I used to get angry at these threads, but anymore I can't help but just chuckle and shake my head. If it wasn't so funny, I would actually pity the OP, because the world they live in seems terrifying and exhausting, what with everyone (the other! the enemy!) eternally, actively scheming to "get them" at all times. Although I suppose it must be somewhat reassuring to think that everything that happens is, in some sense, planned and controlled by some specific person(s), and not just pure random chaos. It must also be somewhat comforting to believe that people on the other side of the planet actually care so much about what *you* personally think that they hatch these crazy conspiracy schemes.
> 
> In the reality I live in, nobody gives a shit whether I'm alive or dead, and most people are simply trying their best to get by most of the time.
> 
> ...



Hillary, Obama, Bush and others called Trump supporters terrorists on 9/11/21. That happened regardless if you want to live with your head in the toilet or not. Denying reality does not stop it from existing.

I'm sure you applaud it though because you blindly follow your Democrat Overlords and "Hate Trump and his supporters" just like they tell you to. Was every Trump supporter there on January 6th? It was fake anyway.


----------



## Viri (Sep 17, 2021)

sailr said:


> As a Chinese, I can tell you that China is no longer a communist country. The gap between the rich and the poor in various regions is widening, and the welfare of workers is decreasing. If you have read Lenin or Mao Zedong’s books, you can know that the current one belongs to one kind. Authoritative semi-capitalism，Or revisionism
> Why are you still afraid of communism? To discredit the Soviet Union? Because the capitalist countries in Europe and America are afraid of the ghost, a communist ghost full of powerful military power, loved by the people, promoting the status of workers and equality for all, because it can destroy the lies made by capitalism for money


I personally cannot stand Commies, or the CCP. But I do find it amusing that this so called "Communist" country, also has the most billionaires in the world.


----------



## sailr (Sep 17, 2021)

notimp said:


> @sailr:
> 
> 
> https://www.research.manchester.ac.uk/portal/files/54597902/FULL_TEXT.PDF
> ...



You should live in the bottom cities of China for a few days.


----------



## Viri (Sep 17, 2021)

ConspiracyFactualist said:


> Hillary Clinton Calls For A New ‘War on Terror’… Targeting Trump Supporters — ‘They Are Threatening Our Democracy’
> 
> 9/10/21
> Hillary Clinton has called on Democratic lawmakers and the Biden administration to undertake a new ‘War on Terror’., but this time, however, she wants to target… Trump supporters.
> ...


Shit, I guess I'm going to get deported to a FEMA camp


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 17, 2021)

There any sources that aren't just weird conspiracy YouTube videos?



ConspiracyFactualist said:


> Hillary, Obama, Bush and others called Trump supporters terrorists on 9/11/21. That happened regardless if you want to live with your head in the toilet or not. Denying reality does not stop it from existing.
> 
> I'm sure you applaud it though because you blindly follow your Democrat Overlords and "Hate Trump and his supporters" just like they tell you to. Was every Trump supporter there on January 6th? It was fake anyway.





ConspiracyFactualist said:


> Hillary Clinton Calls For A New ‘War on Terror’… Targeting Trump Supporters — ‘They Are Threatening Our Democracy’
> 
> 9/10/21
> Hillary Clinton has called on Democratic lawmakers and the Biden administration to undertake a new ‘War on Terror’., but this time, however, she wants to target… Trump supporters.
> ...


Citation needed


----------



## notimp (Sep 17, 2021)

sailr said:


> You should live in the bottom cities of China for a few days.


Explain it a bit further. Because the contrast poor/rich is that stark? Because people without a residents permit have to live in cellar apartments, where they are basically exploited for rent, and then dont get any social services, without an official fixed place of residence in the city?
https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=china+living+poor+residency
(The documentary I actually saw on it is not in the first few search results, but the south china morning post video should suffice.)

I know about that. But the worker population that moved from rural regions to cities has declined by afair about 20% in recent years.

And CCP is currently acting against the unrest potential of the stark contrast between the rich and the poor. Probably not in mega cities, as they wont do anything for undocumented workers.
But they should try and foster small and medium businesses in the coming years, to drum up an internal (domestic) economy - thats less focused on export. (Should raise wealth more equally.)

Its not said, that they will do so successfully btw. But from what I've heard, thats mostly (at least in planning) an issue with china being very "segmented" where some provinces basically are isolated from the economic centers. (Has to do with topography - few rivers, that would serve as connecting elements, motorways _still_ in a building stage... So economic development is very centralized in certain regions. And then capitalism on top of it.)


Also saw Kali Blues (2015) for example (talking about contemporary movies, now you can call me an arthouse snob..  ) and found that very impressive. (You can watch Office (2015) (with Chow Yun-fat) to get a bit of the other side of that coin, also - in its own right, very impressive. And then there is the huge universities china has spun up, that produce a number of engineers, everyone else in the world is jelly (envious) about. (The numbers..  )).


If I'm missing certain aspects fill me in. 

I didnt mean to say, that normal folks arent "feeling the pressures of (unrestrained btw.) capitalism" - just that the political structure still is way different, than what western folks would describe as "free market capitalism", or democratic (another emotionally loaded term).

Also, if you disagree on certain aspects, please go into some more detail, otherwise I might be missing, what you were trying to express.


----------



## notimp (Sep 17, 2021)

ConspiracyFactualist said:


> Clinton expressed worries about homegrown Trump terrorists causing more harm to America than the Taliban in an unsettling interview with CBS News last Friday.
> When asked about terrorism threats due to the withdrawal from Afghanistan, Clinton rejected the idea that Islamic terrorism was a threat, instead asserting that the ‘real threat to America and American democracy’ is Trump supporters ‘like the ones we saw on Jan 6’.


While I dont condone the use of the word domestic terror to add more wood into the fire of driving left and right in the US apart to a point, where they only see each other as mortal enemies - she has a point, doesnt she?

Currently Facebook is cracking down on far right support groups, that are doing esentially what people in this thread are doing. Posting highly divisive, largely unfounded PR aimed at gaining momentum, rallying the troups, convincing people of the "danger of Hillary", or anything that fits the purpose, really ... Because its destabilizing society. And because they can.

see: https://www.theverge.com/2021/9/16/...hentic-inauthentic-behavior-moderation-policy

Note, that I am the person that said that this (what Facebook is doing) is a bigger problem than the Hunter Biden laptop scandal, when that was played up, and then censored. But also that it might be needed.

There are a bunch of pretty radical troups within certain circles, that basically live for trashing the other political camp, and saying hail to the chief. And they are doing that - usually by spreading rumors, hearsay and FUD.

So they are now being curbed. By Facebook. And the general sentiment is turned against them, because they are seen as producing harm. Already almost toppling a democratic election (That was "rigged, rigged!" but that was never proven to a reasonable degree (talking as a european)).

I dont like, that they are being called domestic terrorists by anyone - but, then again can I see your source of Hillary saying that? Just to be sure..

(Capitol Police already called them terrorists (they were the first ones), so its not unthinkable, that Hillary might have as well. Again, I dont condone that.)


----------



## Xzi (Sep 17, 2021)

ConspiracyFactualist said:


> Must be a full time job  making excuses for every Democrat that does evil shit all day long. Hope you're getting paid, is it $3.50 per post?


Ooh that'd be nice, getting paid just to express my own opinions.  Unfortunately no, I hadn't even heard this woman's name or seen her face before this thread.  If we're breaking this down into a simplistic "good versus evil" paradigm though, there's no question that the people expressing anti-vaxx sentiment just for the clicks/views are on the side of evil.  And those who choose to be anti-vaxx just for the sake of contrarianism are on the side of stupidity.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 17, 2021)

Thread’s a bit much, even for our Temp standards. Quick reminder that threads conspiratorial in nature that cannot be supported by any legitimate source are prohibited in the Politics section. If you can’t provide citations, it’s getting locked.


----------

